# acer tm4002lmi video out in schwarz-weiss



## Apfelkuchen (24. September 2005)

Hallo, ich habe das folgende Problem mit meinem Acer Travelmate 4002 LMI:

Wenn ich es an den Fernseher über TV-OUT anschließe, bekomme ich nur ein schwarz-weiss Bild.

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## chmee (27. September 2005)

2 Einstellungen überprüfen.

1. NTSC oder PAL-Videoformat ? In den erweiterten Grafik-Einstellungen..
2. S-Video oder FBAS-Ausgang ? RCA oder SVideo-Anschluss ?

mfg chmee


----------

